# Galveston Trout 12/21



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Well we got a late start today and just couldnt finish our 3 man limit because of it. That and it was a calm nice sunny day. Everybody decided to fish this morning as was evident at the ramp and bait stores all being sold out. Some times that afternoon bite makes it tough to find shrimp. So finally about 1:30 we hit the water and we only hit 3 spots today and caught specks at 2 of them. Had a really fun group today that really enjoyed just catching fish. We didnt manage any big fish today and ended up with 25 trout and 1 red. We were stuck on our last 5 for a long time and caught several undersize specks that just wouldnt go in the box. We had a great time though. I do have an opening tomorrow and next Wednesday through Sunday is still open next week. Fishing is good so take advantage of it.

Take a kid fishing!!! 
Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com


----------

